# Eddie Ray Routh...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Found guilty of capital murder. 

He was sentenced to life in prison w/o any chance of parole.

Jury did their job in about two hours.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Depending on how you look at it, he's fortunate not to have received the death penalty, which I fully believe he was entitled.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> Depending on how you look at it, he's fortunate not to have received the death penalty, which I fully believe he was entitled.


Yup!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, why didn't he get death? [obviously plea bargained, but why?]

The only way I would be in favor of life in prison for a first degree murder conviction is this;


No books.
No TV or radio.
No exercise rooms or outside time.
No eating with others (must be in the cell).
No medical attention.
No dental attention.
These convicts would be kept in special cells which have a small shower in them for two showers a week. You get the picture. No free ride and no walk in the park. Life means life and no joy comes with it. After all, their victims don't even have that.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, why didn't he get death? [obviously plea bargained, but why?]


No, it wasn't a plea bargain, he went to trial and was convicted by a jury consisting of 10 women and two men.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Tragic all the way around. Many families torn over this. They would have done well to end it without a trial, to be honest, in my opinion. I have nothing against Routh. I actually feel for the guy, but we can't continue to coddle this kind of behavior. The only reason I can think of the jury gave him life in prison over the death penalty is b/c he may have truly been suffering himself from real symptoms of war. 

To be honest, I really wonder what Kyle was thinking taking someone he'd never met that was suffering from PTSD, who he himself thought was straight up nuts, to a gun range. That just was not a very wise decision, if you ask me. However, that does not condone the choice Routh made to kill them. My guess is that if people know they will be held more accountable for such decisions, they wouldn't be so inclined to suffer from said ailments. Something to ponder.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

From all witness accounts prior to what Routh did, I do believe that he was having mental issues of some kind. 

His family was aware of it, as was his g/f. Too bad that they didn't take appropriate action, whatever that might have been.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> From all witness accounts prior to what Routh did, I do believe that he was having mental issues of some kind.
> 
> His family was aware of it, as was his g/f. Too bad that they didn't take appropriate action, whatever that might have been.


Agreed. If I had to guess, Routh regrets this more than anyone. I could be wrong, but judging from his court room photos, he seems genuinely terrified and remorseful. All of this could have been prevented. That's the tragedy of it all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've dealt with families that had members with mental-health issues. Not always the proper support available to them, even when they actively solicited it from governmental agencies. 

Many factors played into all the reasons why.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> No, it wasn't a plea bargain, he went to trial and was convicted by a jury consisting of 10 women and two men.


Still either the death penalty was on the table or it wasn't. I've been on criminal trials before and my wife was on a murder trail as a juror where the death penalty was not an option.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> Tragic all the way around. Many families torn over this. They would have done well to end it without a trial, to be honest, in my opinion. I have nothing against Routh. I actually feel for the guy, but we can't continue to coddle this kind of behavior. The only reason I can think of the jury gave him life in prison over the death penalty is b/c he may have truly been suffering himself from real symptoms of war.
> 
> *To be honest, I really wonder what Kyle was thinking taking someone he'd never met that was suffering from PTSD, who he himself thought was straight up nuts, to a gun range.* That just was not a very wise decision, if you ask me. However, that does not condone the choice Routh made to kill them. My guess is that if people know they will be held more accountable for such decisions, they wouldn't be so inclined to suffer from said ailments. Something to ponder.


I have also wondered this myself. Perhaps he thought that he and his friend could really help the guy and turn him around because they had had success in the past doing this. Still his text message to his friend while they were on the way to the range does say a lot. Were it me, I would have turned around and headed back home for another day and another way.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I think he has a good chance of getting a new trial. It was a mistake not to give him a change of venue, and with the release of the movie and the controversy of the academy awards taking place during the trial, there is a good argument to be made that a fair jury could not be empaneled.

But unless some high-powered 'hired gun' decides to step in, pro bono, the results will probably be the same, anywhere in Texas, with the possible exception of Austin.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yup! I don't think he got a fair deal with the release of the movie and the hero-worship that grew up around it and the book.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Yup! I don't think he got a fair deal with the release of the movie and the hero-worship that grew up around it and the book.


You mean compared to just taking him out and shooting him? :watching:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> You mean compared to just taking him out and shooting him? :watching:


Nope.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Tragic all the way around. Many families torn over this. They would have done well to end it without a trial, to be honest, in my opinion. I have nothing against Routh. I actually feel for the guy, but we can't continue to coddle this kind of behavior. The only reason I can think of the jury gave him life in prison over the death penalty is b/c he may have truly been suffering himself from real symptoms of war.
> 
> To be honest, I really wonder what Kyle was thinking taking someone he'd never met that was suffering from PTSD, who he himself thought was straight up nuts, to a gun range. That just was not a very wise decision, if you ask me. However, that does not condone the choice Routh made to kill them. My guess is that if people know they will be held more accountable for such decisions, they wouldn't be so inclined to suffer from said ailments. Something to ponder.


 PTSD? I read an article that said that Routh was never in combat. All that creep deserves is perhaps a NEW rope to swing on.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> PTSD? I read an article that said that Routh was never in combat. All that creep deserves is perhaps a NEW rope to swing on.


Don't believe everything you read. Routh had multiple medals for service rendered, some of which I have myself. You don't get those for going to bootcamp. Don't be so quick to judge when you don't know all the facts.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Yup! I don't think he got a fair deal with the release of the movie and the hero-worship that grew up around it and the book.


Don't get me wrong - I'm not saying that he isn't guilty. I'm just saying that he may possibly get to delay going into the general population (in prison) for a while.

And nothing that has happened to him will diminish what Chris Kyle did for the Marines and soldiers that he helped protect.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Don't get me wrong - I'm not saying that he isn't guilty.
> <snip>


Totally agree - but holding the trial when the movie was being released really added to the "He killed our Hero!" thing - as evidenced by some on the chest-thumping and blood-lust earlier in this thread...


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> Still either the death penalty was on the table or it wasn't. I've been on criminal trials before and my wife was on a murder trail as a juror where the death penalty was not an option.


The death penalty was taken off the table by prosecutorial discretion, however, that does not qualify his conviction by a jury as a plea bargain. Plea Bargain=No trial.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Who the heck is Eddie ray routh?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> Who the heck is Eddie ray routh?


You can't be serious.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> You can't be serious.


I am. No idea..I usually have much beer things to do then watch the news. (I'm assuming this was on the news)


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Quick Google search educated me somewhat on the matter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I am. No idea..I usually have much beer things to do then watch the news. (I'm assuming this was on the news)


Ever hear of Chris Kyle? The movie, American Sniper? The trial that just ended in TX. and was all over the news?

Living in MT. is no excuse for not paying attention to what is going on elsewhere.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I had heard the name, didn't know he go shot. Heard of the movie, havn't seen it. I don't have any kind of TV hook up, so don't watch the news, and if I'm not working I'm usually tramping around the hills or in my man cave...I probably should pay more attention, but I usually get bored very quickly with current news.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sierra_Hunter said:


> I had heard the name, didn't know he go shot. Heard of the movie, havn't seen it. I don't have any kind of TV hook up, so don't watch the news, and if I'm not working I'm usually tramping around the hills or in my man cave...I probably should pay more attention, but I usually get bored very quickly with current news.


You would have made a perfect juror. If only the court knew.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Don't believe everything you read. Routh had multiple medals for service rendered, some of which I have myself. You don't get those for going to bootcamp. Don't be so quick to judge when you don't know all the facts.


 I'm not judging him. I think his insanity plea because of PTSD is complete B.S. I think he deserves death for doing what he did. I don't care how many medals he has. They don't excuse murder. You're defending Routh? Really?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I'm not judging him. I think his insanity plea because of PTSD is complete B.S. I think he deserves death for doing what he did. I don't care how many medals he has. They don't excuse murder. You're defending Routh? Really?


You used the word "think" too often to make a good case. Srsly. Proof is what's required, not "thinks".

I don't think anyone is defending him, just saying that the blood-lust is inappropriate given the uncertainties.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> .....just saying that the blood-lust is inappropriate given the uncertainties.


What uncertainties? His proof is that a jury of his peers has found Routh guilty and sane. He no longer has the 'innocent until proven guilty' protection. The burden of proof is on him in the appeals court.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> What uncertainties? His proof is that a jury of his peers has found Routh guilty and sane. He no longer has the 'innocent until proven guilty' protection. The burden of proof is on him in the appeals court.


Not referring to his guilt - that is established beyond the shadow of a doubt. Referring to the cries for his execution - there is still doubt as to his PTSD or mental health. Sufficient that the jury did as they did.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The jury did not set the punishment.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> The jury did not set the punishment.


Doesn't change the fact that the blood-lust here is, at best, inappropriate.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Doesn't change the fact that the blood-lust here is, at best, inappropriate.


 I'm betting that the families of the 2 marines would side with me.....do you THINK so?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You may think that is "blood-lust," but it may just be an emotional appeal for justice. :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I'm betting that the families of the 2 marines would side with me.....do you THINK so?


I'll bet they would - but they are emotionally involved as well as legally. They throw jurors out for that, with good reason.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> You may think that is "blood-lust," but it may just be an emotional appeal for justice. :mrgreen:


Luckily, we don't HAVE to agree on this.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I believe we can agree to disagree Sail.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I believe we can agree to disagree Sail.


That's what civilised folks generally do.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I'm not judging him. I think his insanity plea because of PTSD is complete B.S. I think he deserves death for doing what he did. I don't care how many medals he has. They don't excuse murder. You're defending Routh? Really?


I defended no one. What I did was refute your claim suggesting he never saw combat. He saw something in Iraq. What? I don't know, and neither do you, but he saw something. WRT his having medals, I didn't state that as some half-witted attempt to defend Routh, as you suggest. That has nothing to do with what he did. It relates to your claim he never saw combat. It is well documented that he was suffering from some sort of PTSD whether you think it is BS or not, and while it does not excuse his choice to kill those men, as I have also stated, it is a tragic case that could have been prevented.

Have a look at this article. It is a little more telling than perhaps the one you read saying he never saw combat. I read a similar article claiming Routh never saw combat that looked as if it were written by some punk looking to stir the pot to bait people into believing anything they read.

In the Crosshairs - The New Yorker

Make no mistake, what Routh did was wrong, and he should be punished for it. But let's not make BS claims without knowing the whole truth, uh.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I didn't call you a half-wit, nor your response. I just stated that I didn't believe his attorneys claim of PTSD. He was found guilty by a jury of his peers. I just do not believe he got the right sentence.
Although, a life in prison full of inmates who would love to rid the earth of his presence might be a far worse sentence than Death. It's IMO a waste of taxpayers dollars keeping him alive. That's all I got.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> I didn't call you a half-wit, nor your response. I just stated that I didn't believe his attorneys claim of PTSD. He was found guilty by a jury of his peers. I just do not believe he got the right sentence.
> Although, a life in prison full of inmates who would love to rid the earth of his presence might be a far worse sentence than Death. It's IMO a waste of taxpayers dollars keeping him alive. That's all I got.


I didn't say you called me anything. Yes, he was found guilty and he will be held accountable, but it is well documented that he suffered from some form of PTSD. I don't disagree that jailing him for what he did is a waste of time/money, but my point was that it is a tragic case that could have been prevented.


----------

